# hard times up on big rock candy mountain



## bote (Jan 28, 2010)

wondering who the original version was by and what year it was written, I checked out wikipedia, and discovered the harsh reality.

check this out:

The 2008 extended adaptation for children by Gil McLachlan tells the story as a child's dream, the last stanza being:

In the Big Rock Candy Mountains you're going on a holiday
Your birthday comes around once a week and it’s Christmas every day
You never have to clean your room or put your toys away
There's a little white horse you can ride of course
You can jump so high you can touch the sky
In the Big Rock Candy Mountains. 


but the original:


Before recording the song (1928), Harry McClintock cleaned it up considerably from the version he sang as a street busker in 1897. Originally the song described a child being recruited into hobo life by tales of the "big rock candy mountain". Such recruitment actually occurred, with hobos enchanting children with tales of adventure called ghost stories by other hobos. In proof of his authorship of the song, McClintock published the original words, the last stanza of which was:

The punk rolled up his big blue eyes
And said to the jocker, "Sandy,
I've hiked and hiked and wandered too,
But I ain't seen any candy.
I've hiked and hiked till my feet are sore
And I'll be damned if I hike any more
To be buggered sore like a hobo's whore
In the Big Rock Candy Mountains." 


to be buggered sore like a hobo´s whore, sweet jesus!


----------



## Gudj (Jan 28, 2010)

Well aint that some shit.


----------



## oldmanLee (Jan 30, 2010)

PRICELESS!Think that5 I might have to start singing a more "traditonal " version of one of my favs!


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Feb 6, 2010)

Being a punk hasn't always been all oi's and 40's


----------



## Tempest (Feb 27, 2010)

"I always thought a punk was someone who took it up the ass" - Billy Burroughs


----------



## CanoeTramp (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks bote, that was an interesting read, would have never thought to have looked that up on wiki, if it was'nt for your post.


----------



## BUMJUG (Feb 27, 2010)

there are some AMAZING older versions of this song..all bout hobos and trains...i outta post em...


----------

